# apologies for invading.....



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

reading threads on TAM for the last few months, I've seen a trend where there is lots of joking about exaggeration of mens penis size. just today it's been in several posts. I have read that the average size for men is between 5" and 6", and I have to say, given my experience as a bisexual man, that is really not what I've seen in real life. I'm well above that, and out of the many I've seen, only one guy was close to that small- 6.5". ladies, have you had the same observation? it seems to me that more guys range in the 7"-8" range, with the rare 9"-10" individual. I have seen pics of a couple of guys that were like 3"-4", but that seems really rare.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

I've seen tiny and I've seen comically huge.My ex has a thin one but average length.My husband is thick and is around 6-6.5 based on a hilarious measurement moment

Penises...they're like snowflakes


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Why does this seem like a penis troll post?


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

pretty, and you get wet when they are finished?

:-D


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Why does this seem like a penis troll post?


seems you'd be correct judging by that last post.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

seriously though, yes, there are tiny AND huge out there, but in real life experience, it just seems far more are 7" or so.... yet that seems to cause a lot of joking on TAM about TAM ladies exaggerating.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> Why does this seem like a p*nis troll post?


Wait, wouldn't trolls skew the average? :scratchhead:


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: apologies for invading.....*



Jellybeans said:


> Why does this seem like a penis troll post?


please explain?

I'm not trying to cause a size war, but ran into 3 different posts this morning where posters were teasing other posters about their partners being decent size. 

I just find it funny that if a woman on here posts that her partner isn't tiny, she's teased, when my real life experience is that most are in the size range claimed by the gals on TAM.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

You would think the average length would coincide with the distance from the vaginal opening to the cervix. Isn't that length around 5" - 7"? I'd say from an evolutionary standpoint, the penis should average slightly less than the length to the cervix. If this length is 6" on average, then the penis length is probably around the same.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> please explain?
> 
> I'm not trying to cause a size war, but ran into 3 different posts this morning where posters were teasing other posters about their partners being decent size.
> 
> I just find it funny that if a woman on here posts that her partner isn't tiny, she's teased, when my real life experience is that most are in the size range claimed by the gals on TAM.


Are you measuring them? Just curious, because in order to know for sure you'd have to be getting the ruler and tape out. There have been plenty of studies showing that we misjudge size regularly just by the eyeball test alone.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: apologies for invading.....*



Plan 9 from OS said:


> Are you measuring them? Just curious, because in order to know for sure you'd have to be getting the ruler and tape out. There have been plenty of studies showing that we misjudge size regularly just by the eyeball test alone.


definitely true, but you can judge pretty good based on knowing your own size, and comparing them when they are next to each other. seeing pics and stuff is harder, as camera angle, etc can make a huge difference.


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Re: apologies for invading.....*



Plan 9 from OS said:


> You would think the average length would coincide with the distance from the vaginal opening to the cervix. Isn't that length around 5" - 7"? I'd say from an evolutionary standpoint, the penis should average slightly less than the length to the cervix. If this length is 6" on average, then the penis length is probably around the same.


I would think that evolution would favor longer, since that would deliver the baby juice closer to the egg factory?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> I would think that evolution would favor longer, since that would deliver the baby juice closer to the egg factory?


Not true. It takes a second or 2 for the semen to get to the cervix. The sperm cells travel the same length from the cervix opening to the egg no matter how long or short the penis is.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> seems you'd be correct judging by that last post.





thunderstruck said:


> Wait, wouldn't trolls skew the average? :scratchhead:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Hooray! Another penis length thread!

We measured just a a few days ago, because I was picking out a new dildo and the ones my H wanted me to get looked too big.

My H is 7.5" in length and 6.5" in girth. For me, he's a bit too long and sometimes it hurts when he hits my cervix too hard. When I was pregnant he had to be really careful not to thrust in too far. His girth is just right though!

Been married too long to be able to accurately estimate the size of other penises I have seen.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

There is an accepted standard for measuring in scientific studies. Its not the maximum measurement you can get. The measurement is to be made on the dorsal side of the penis from pubic bone to head while parallel to the ground - medically induced via local injection.

It is also important to differentiate global average from US (or your country's average). Adult penis size is greatly affected by malnutrition common to some parts of the world.

It's also been shown that gay men are on average larger than heterosexual men, so consider that a factor in your experience. A statistically significant scientific study is going to have more samples than just about any one person is going to be able to account for via their sexual exploits. So your perception is likely skewed by sample size.

Consider, that a study of some 3,000+ men, measured by medical staff, in Italy revealed an average of 4.9 inches (yeah, 4.9). A penis of 7.5" is in the top 5% of men.

Evolution doesn't favor longer for reproductive reasons. Evolution has favored longer simply as an aesthetic preference among human females as a cultural symbol of status and unjustified tie to virility... and that was long ago when the penis was readily visible prior to mate selection. That's why we're so much bigger than other primates. Today however, penis size is not a predictor of child fathering even if its a predictor of promiscuity - so no evolutionary advantage can be claimed (birth control). One might even argue that as smaller men are less promiscuous, and prone to settle down with families sooner, that they now father more children thus having an evolutionary advantage. That is just supposition of course.

Its widely believed that over-estimation of average penis size via sexual experience is the result of sampling bias in that larger penis size is positively correlated with higher levels of promiscuity, possibly driven by the higher confidence level also correlated with penis size. ie - the big D gets around and the smaller D settles down.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Mine is huge but also so versatile.

On it's day off it takes the dog for a walk and rustles up some mean egg, bacon and beans.

It's also writing a major novel, a horror story eponymously titled "The One Eyed Monster."

Also look out for the sequel "Children of the One Eyed Monster."


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

@DVLS
:sleeping::sleeping:

JK that was educational


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ScarletBegonias said:


> @DVLS
> :sleeping::sleeping:
> 
> JK that was educational


Quite agree! That was very educational.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> The measurement is to be made on the dorsal side of the penis from pubic bone to head while parallel to the ground - medically induced *via local injection.*


For F's sake! Why couldn't they just give these guys a magazine instead?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't understand this thing about big willies.

Apart from bragging rights in the showers and a look of 'wow' on a girls face when she first sees it, it must in actual fact be rather an encumbrance.

My wife and I have done the measuring thing a little while ago and I am not small but certainly not porn star material.

I am able to try all sexual positions apart from anal and that doesn't interest me anyway.

With what I have, some positions can end up a little painful for my wife, she describes it as inside at the base of her tummy, I don't know if that makes sense?

So I dread to think what a really well endowed man might do.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

WyshIknew said:


> I don't understand this thing about big willies.



I don't either.While I never enjoyed a man with a teeny weenie I never enjoyed the monster c*cks either.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> reading threads on TAM for the last few months, I've seen a trend where there is lots of joking about exaggeration of mens penis size. just today it's been in several posts. I have read that the average size for men is between 5" and 6", and I have to say, given my experience as a bisexual man, that is really not what I've seen in real life. I'm well above that, and out of the many I've seen, only one guy was close to that small- 6.5". ladies, have you had the same observation? it seems to me that more guys range in the 7"-8" range, with the rare 9"-10" individual. I have seen pics of a couple of guys that were like 3"-4", but that seems really rare.


Well contrary to your personal experience with other men the average has been talked about to death. Studied forever and on average it is 5 to 7" .

If you work out in a gym for 50+ years like myself and used the public shower you will see that average is about right. I have also been around other naked men other than a gym shower and the average seems to be correct.

A friend of mine who is way above average says he is cursed. I asked him why, he said his wife and most women he has had PIV with says he hurts their cervix. So bigger is not always better.

What seems more important is how well it works as you age and how well you learn how to use your tool. Having a Cadillac is nice but if you can not drive it what good is it?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't either.While I never enjoyed a man with a teeny weenie I never enjoyed the monster c*cks either.


:rofl: There IS such a thing as too big


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> @DVLS
> :sleeping::sleeping:
> 
> JK that was educational


I can nerd-cast with the best of them... and yes, it really does put people to sleep. The people it doesn't probably already know what I'm saying because they watch too much of the discovery channels and read the same geek websites as I do. lol


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't either.While I never enjoyed a man with a teeny weenie I never enjoyed the monster c*cks either.


Your hubby's 7 1/2" is a pretty big willie. Go up from there and you're talking freaky big.

I'm 6 1/4" and I've had women complain of pain hitting bottom in missionary, and especially with her legs on my shoulders... give me another inch+ that would have to be awful for those women or I wouldn't be able to go b*lls deep if you will. Booooooo.

I think that just as penis size varies so too does the vagina. I was with one girl who was so small that sex sucked. I couldn't go all the way in, and getting in to start with was a royal pita. Any notion of throw down get busy rough sex was just out of the question. It took awhile just to get her to dilate enough that I could comfortably thrust even when she was soaking wet. I've also been with a couple women where I thought I might just fall into a bottomless pit.

So I think some women, like men, are just larger or smaller and have a different penis size preference accordingly. And like men, it doesn't correlate to body size.

Oh, and is it just me, or do women change size depending on the time of the month? One week I've got King Kong's vagina destroying pain causing penis, and the next week... not.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Your hubby's 7 1/2" is a pretty big willie. Go up from there and you're talking freaky big.
> 
> I'm 6 1/4" and I've had women complain of pain hitting bottom in missionary, and especially with her legs on my shoulders... give me another inch+ that would have to be awful for those women or I wouldn't be able to go b*lls deep if you will. Booooooo.
> 
> ...


My DH isn't a 7.5. I think you're confusing me w Anon. My DH is between a 6-6.5. I couldn't handle more than that LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

ScarletBegonias said:


> My DH isn't a 7.5. I think you're confusing me w Anon. My DH is between a 6-6.5. I couldn't handle more than that LOL
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


D'OH! You're right, I confused you. You know you women all look alike.  jk

Sorry!


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> One week I've got King Kong's v*gina destroying pain causing p*nis, and the next week... not.


What an awesome thread.:smthumbup:


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

soulsearch said:


> reading threads on TAM for the last few months, I've seen a trend where there is lots of joking about exaggeration of mens penis size. just today it's been in several posts. I have read that the average size for men is between 5" and 6", and I have to say, given my experience as a bisexual man, that is really not what I've seen in real life. I'm well above that, and out of the many I've seen, only one guy was close to that small- 6.5". ladies, have you had the same observation? it seems to me that more guys range in the 7"-8" range, with the rare 9"-10" individual. I have seen pics of a couple of guys that were like 3"-4", but that seems really rare.


How many percent out of the +three billion penises have you sampled?


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

thunderstruck said:


> What an awesome thread.:smthumbup:


Or a good Viagra commercial.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> ...Consider, that a study of some 3,000+ men, measured by medical staff, in Italy revealed an average of 4.9 inches (yeah, 4.9). A penis of 7.5" is in the top 5% of men.


Very nice study. I have made it to the top 5% of men in Stallion size. That is news to me. 

Must be my Texan upbringing!!!!!  

Wait till I share this info with my wife. :rofl:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very nice study. I have made it to the top 5% of men in Stallion size. Must be my Texan upbringing.
> 
> Wait till I share this info with my wife. :rofl:


In Italy. The US mean is somewhere between the late 5-inches and the low 6-nches. But 7.5" is still big here in the states... just not the wow-factor that it would be in Italy.

Another weird size statistic... I read an article on a survey of previous studies that seems to indicate that average ball size has been shrinking for decades. Just don't ask me where I find this sh*t.

So we're gonna one day have a generation of big d*cks with no balls... or what women have claimed to exist for years. :rofl:


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Code-Welder said:


> If you work out in a gym for 50+ years like myself and used the public shower you will see that average is about right. I have also been around other naked men other than a gym shower and the average seems to be correct.


OK... so all the men shower while having an erection in your gym? :scratchhead:

:rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> In Italy. The US mean is somewhere between the late 5-inches and the low 6-nches. But 7.5" is still big here in the states... just not the wow-factor that it would be in Italy.
> 
> Another weird size statistic... I read an article on a survey of previous studies that seems to indicate that average ball size has been shrinking for decades. Just don't ask me where I find this sh*t.
> 
> So we're gonna one day have a generation of big d*cks with no balls. :rofl:


So....I guess we should take a trip to a nude Italian beach and "hang out"...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

That's an interesting thing too. Flaccid size isn't a good predictor of erect size. Apparently the penis IS a magic stick.

I wonder more about the lack of correlation to body size. That means big dudes aren't anymore likely to have big junk than small dudes. So when we think proportionally, wouldn't a big dude with average sized junk look "small"? And a small dude with average sized junk look "big"?


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

soulsearch said:


> given my experience as a bisexual man, that is really not what I've seen in real life. I'm well above that, and out of the many I've seen, only one guy was close to that small- 6.5". ladies, have you had the same observation? it seems to me that more guys range in the 7"-8" range


Research says erect gay penises are bigger - Salon.com


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Your hubby's 7 1/2" is a pretty big willie. Go up from there and you're talking freaky big.
> 
> I'm 6 1/4" and I've had women complain of pain hitting bottom in missionary, and especially with her legs on my shoulders... give me another inch+ that would have to be awful for those women or I wouldn't be able to go b*lls deep if you will. Booooooo.
> 
> ...


Well it can even change mid hump in my experience.

Case in point, the other night we did our 'special' position (she likes it cos I can't go as deep), then we moved to another position (I like doing that while still connected).
Then I said I was gonna finish off on top. I had a few sharp intakes of breath from her and a 'careful' then a few minutes later she grabbed hold of my butt and was forcing me even harder in :scratchhead: and she popped a really strong one off. Quite pleased actually as missionary is the position I find it hardest to get her off on.

So I can only think that as her O was building she became a bit bigger inside.


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

You get what you get. If you are a guy, it's up to you to make do with whatever you have. The choosing is strictly in the lady's domain and it eventually becomes up to them to either make do, or not.


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Ladies, have you ever broken it off with a guy because he was too small/big?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Ladies, have you ever broken it off with a guy because he was too small/big?


Ouch.

Could you not reword that question?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

hookares said:


> You get what you get. If you are a guy, it's up to you to make do with whatever you have. The choosing is strictly in the lady's domain and it eventually becomes up to them to either make do, or not.


:iagree:

And I suspect that teeny weenie and huge aside once matters are under way it has more to do with technique and your feelings for each other anyway.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

WyshIknew said:


> Ouch.
> 
> Could you not reword that question?


:rofl:

I would only break it off if his last name was Kong…


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

mablenc said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I would only break it off if his last name was Kong…


With that avatar I can quite imagine it.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't know, quite honesty I have only been introduced to one penis in my life (pun intended ) Its good enough size for me.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

I Notice The Details said:


> Very nice study. I have made it to the top 5% of men in Stallion size. That is news to me.
> 
> Must be my Texan upbringing!!!!!
> 
> Wait till I share this info with my wife. :rofl:


*sulks*


----------



## soulsearch (Aug 2, 2013)

interesting that the women all pretty much dodged the question, and the men are running with the discussion =-)


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

mablenc said:


> I don't know, quite honesty I have only been introduced to one penis in my life (pun intended ) Its good enough size for me.


Have you seen other penises....but were NOT introduced to them? :rofl: 

I am not saying that you shook hands with them, but haven't you seen any other stallions...like in a dressing room, locker room, doctor's office, or thru the windows in Las Vegas? Haven't you been to a male stripper show with your girlfriends??? 

Spill the beans...tell us the details...


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Have you seen other penises....but were NOT introduced to them? :rofl:
> 
> I am not saying that you shook hands with them, but haven't you seen any other stallions...like in a dressing room, locker room, doctor's office, or thru the windows in Las Vegas? Haven't you been to a male stripper show with your girlfriends???
> 
> Spill the beans...tell us the details...


Not in real life, no vegas, no stripers, I am in the HR field so far no inappropriate behavior being having to be investigated by me :rofl:

Very religious up bring shielded me from seeing any naked men 

Quite frankly I'm fine with it too.


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

Why ARE men more interested in penis size and averages and global trends?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

AnnieAsh said:


> Why ARE men more interested in penis size and averages and global trends?


I don't know. it must be a competitive thing.

Size Doesn't Matter: 'Penis Shame' Is All in Guys' Heads | LiveScience


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

AnnieAsh said:


> Why ARE men more interested in penis size and averages and global trends?


Beats me, seems like all the ladies are happy with what they have access too. 

:scratchhead:


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Who are you spanking in the pic?


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> Who are you spanking in the pic?


The monkey?


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

mablenc said:


> Beats me, seems like all the ladies are happy with what they have access too.
> 
> :scratchhead:


Quite happy. I've never actually complained about penis size in my life.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Interestingly at the end of that article I posted it mentions teasing about their penis size can be a factor in the 'size fear'.

A couple of years back I was sharing a room with my best bud who is 6 foot + (the other dude in my avatar)

I cam out of the shower and he said "you've got a small one"

I immediately felt the need to defend myself and explain about growers and showers and how I was actually reasonably sized normally.

Yeah, most of us are hung D) up on it. So what?

Women are insecure about stuff too!


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe bisexual men are larger than average? That would answer your question. However, the statistics are sound, even though the article referenced in another post isn't solid, there are studies done by urologists internationally that confirm the averages.

I was in the swinger community for a while, and saw all too many penises of heterosexual men - and very few were larger than six inches.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> I was in the swinger community for a while, and saw all too many penises of heterosexual men - and very few were larger than six inches.


Wow....my self esteem just keeps growing with all of these facts and studies about stallion size!!!! 

I love being from Texas! :smthumbup:


----------



## GinnyTonia (Jul 31, 2012)

*Most* guys I've been with are 6-7" with the variants generally being bigger. And there's no judging based on the size of their frame. In fact the only guy I encountered that was less than average (4"), was over six feet tall and quite stocky. 
Conversely, an ex of mine was 5'6" and had 7" junk that was so beautifully shaped. Oh, and he was a grower! If he were coming out of the shower you'd only notice a nice mushroom cap.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Your hubby's 7 1/2" is a pretty big willie. Go up from there and you're talking freaky big.
> 
> I'm 6 1/4" and I've had women complain of pain hitting bottom in missionary, and especially with her legs on my shoulders... give me another inch+ that would have to be awful for those women or I wouldn't be able to go b*lls deep if you will. Booooooo.
> 
> ...



I don't know what it is but there are some times when it is painful to have him in too deep. I kind of assumed it wasn't my vagina changing size but my cervix hadn't moved out of the way, or was swollen from some damn hormonal mix. 

Vaginas do grow in size when the woman is aroused. I can't remember the numbers but it was close to 50% longer when fully aroused. I wonder who did the measuring for that interesting tidbit?

Funny, mr pink never felt that his penis was large, but just average. In the locker room, looking at other penises also not aroused, I guess a guy thinks he's average.

But his balls are huge! We look at porn and I always point out how small the guys balls are. I can't see any material advantage or disadvantage to having big balls or small balls...sperm are microscopic anyway!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

GinnyTonia said:


> *Most* guys I've been with are 6-7" with the variants generally being bigger. And there's no judging based on the size of their frame. In fact the only guy I encountered that was less than average (4"), was over six feet tall and quite stocky.
> Conversely, an ex of mine was 5'6" and had 7" junk that was so beautifully shaped. Oh, and he was a grower! If he were coming out of the shower you'd only notice a nice mushroom cap.


I really love that mushroom cap!


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Anon Pink said:


> I really love that mushroom cap!


That got me thinking about how one is supposed to measure the girth. Is it the shaft, or the thickest part? I've actually never measured my girth, but I fall into the category above ^^^ and I always thought it was abnormally large. That's the thickest part, and I don't think the rest of my junk is thin, either. So would one measure that, and go with that for the girth?

On that note, if the head is much larger than the shaft, does that do anything for you women?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

How to measure your penis properly - Home


There is an app for measuring your penis! I did not know that!
Finally, an App to Help Men Measure Their Erect Penises


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I thought I needed a yardstick to measure the stallion....not an app. :rofl:


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

GinnyTonia said:


> *Most* guys I've been with are 6-7" with the variants generally being bigger. And there's no judging based on the size of their frame. In fact the only guy I encountered that was less than average (4"), was over six feet tall and quite stocky.
> Conversely, an ex of mine was 5'6" and had 7" junk that was so beautifully shaped. Oh, and he was a grower! If he were coming out of the shower you'd only notice a nice mushroom cap.


Mrs Wysh calls it a snail, then makes jokes about tweezers and magnifying glasses.

She doesn't laugh for long.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> interesting that the women all pretty much dodged the question, and the men are running with the discussion =-)


Yeah, I guess the subject matter is too much for them too handle.


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

soulsearch said:


> interesting that the women all pretty much dodged the question, and the men are running with the discussion =-)


Sorry, I've never really told a potential partner they had to be so big to ride this ride, and stopped to measure. :rofl:

It's just not that important to me... I don't even remember my previous boyfriends' junk, to be honest (and while I think I jokingly measured SO's once, I can't remember what the final result was. He IS bigger than average, though).


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I've seen a pretty wide spectrum of sizes actually - I don't think outliers are as rare as this thread makes it sound - and the only ones that have been negative experiences were the ones that were too big. It's not a fun kind of pain (at least to me). My H has a smaller than average penis and the first time I saw it, I was relieved more than anything (previous BF was too big and one of the reasons we broke up). Maybe this is not a popular opinion, but I prefer smaller for oral and anal, and as for PIV, as long as it doesn't hurt, it's great, so why the quest for bigger? I don't get it but I have heard enough women go on and on about how great big ones are that I just put it down to "it takes all kinds."


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

alexm said:


> That got me thinking about how one is supposed to measure the girth. Is it the shaft, or the thickest part? I've actually never measured my girth, but I fall into the category above ^^^ and I always thought it was abnormally large. That's the thickest part, and I don't think the rest of my junk is thin, either. So would one measure that, and go with that for the girth?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







No the head is there to stop the mans hand from flying off the end of the shaft


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

GinnyTonia said:


> *Most* guys I've been with are 6-7" with the variants generally being bigger. And there's no judging based on the size of their frame. In fact the only guy I encountered that was less than average (4"), was over six feet tall and quite stocky.
> Conversely, an ex of mine was 5'6" and had 7" junk that was so beautifully shaped. Oh, and he was a grower! If he were coming out of the shower you'd only notice a nice mushroom cap.


Interesting, as my wife's experience has been rather the opposite, in which frame/proportion played a factor. She did note the exceptions however. Before she met me during her youth she was a professional escort hence had quite alot of experiences in this department, and although her samples are limited she's had more experience then almost all women I've met.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

alexm said:


> That got me thinking about how one is supposed to measure the girth. Is it the shaft, or the thickest part? I've actually never measured my girth, but I fall into the category above ^^^ and I always thought it was abnormally large. That's the thickest part, and I don't think the rest of my junk is thin, either. So would one measure that, and go with that for the girth?


A retired nurse friend once joked with me about my Texan sized stallion....and she handed me an empty toilet paper roll...the cardboard part that is left when the paper is all gone. She said..."when you are erect, will this fit snugly over your penis? And if so, does the head of your penis come out the other side of the tube?" I told her I would try it at home and get back to her. She just smiled from ear to ear. In retrospect, I think she wanted to watch me try it on....but I didn't. I was very young at the time.

I couldn't wait to try it when I got home. I DID fill up that cardboard tube very nicely, so my girth must be good. To my surprise, the entire head of the stallion was outside the end of the tube when I slid it on. She loved my report later and still teases me about this to this day. Gotta love those nurses!!!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

DvlsAdvc8 said:


> Ladies, have you ever broken it off with a guy because he was too small/big?


yes.one was too big...it would have never worked.I would have avoided sex and grown to hate it.I told him exactly why I was breaking up with him.He laughed at me and said ok.Took it like a champ bc apparently it happened to him all the time.
the other was too small.We aren't talking a nice 5" here.We're talking somewhere around 2-3". I was younger and didn't have patience for the nice guy with the tiny penis.I never told him that was why.I said he was too far away and I needed to focus on getting my life together rather than commuting to see a boyfriend.


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> A retired nurse friend once joked with me about my Texan sized stallion....and she handed me an empty toilet paper roll...the cardboard part that is left when the paper is all gone. She said..."when you are erect, will this fit snugly over your penis? And if so, does the head of your penis come out the other side of the tube?" I told her I would try it at home and get back to her. She just smiled from ear to ear. In retrospect, I think she wanted to watch me try it on....but I didn't. I was very young at the time.
> 
> I couldn't wait to try it when I got home. I DID fill up that cardboard tube very nicely, so my girth must be good. To my surprise, the entire head of the stallion was outside the end of the tube when I slid it on. She loved my report later and still teases me about this to this day. Gotta love those nurses!!!


What does it mean since mine can't fit through at all? European sized stallion?


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> OK... so all the men shower while having an erection in your gym? :scratchhead:
> 
> :rofl:


* "I have also been around other naked men other than a gym shower and the average seems to be correct." *

Perhaps you should read more clearly, it was not in a shower, it was when I was on 2 tours in Vietnam and about 20+ men from our battalion went on leave to Saigon and once to Bangkok. During those times 20-30+ men drank heavy got fully or part naked with 3-5 women and were in a private room for relief in more than one way. The twirling basket was a favorite for most of the guys. When in country men were less modest than other times. As I said men come in all shapes and sizes flaccid and erect and the average is not what the OP seems to think is the norm. At least not from what I have seen in 66 years.

CouldItBeSo perhaps it is time for you to get some reading glasses?


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> What does it mean since mine can't fit through at all? European sized stallion?


Sure it does, all men are stallion on the Internet. :rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> What does it mean since mine can't fit through at all? European sized stallion?


Wow!!!!:smthumbup: Amazon Sized Man??????


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My prime sized piece of meat aint too big nor too small so...

 to all you oversized internet sausages!


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

In all seriousness, I don't think size matters that much to most women. The Wikipedia article on human penis size has real, scientific studies that state that women are overwhelmingly satisfied with the size of their partners. "Size queens" are a minority.

There is really no safe or sure way to make your penis bigger. Outside of actual micropenis (a real medical issue), you just have to know how to use what you've got.

If you're big or small, cut or uncut, thin or fat or whatever else: it's the only one you have and if a woman can't accept it then there is no point in wasting time on her.

You don't have to have all or most women salivating at the thought of your member, just one.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> I don't think size matters that much to most women


Erm, actually it does, just not in the way that most people think lol


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

ntamph said:


> In all seriousness, I don't think size matters that much to most women. The Wikipedia article on human penis size has real, scientific studies that state that women are overwhelmingly satisfied with the size of their partners. "Size queens" are a minority.
> 
> There is really no safe or sure way to make your penis bigger. Outside of actual micropenis (a real medical issue), *you just have to know how to use what you've got.*
> 
> ...



No truer words spoken!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh come on Anon Pink, putting aside political correctness I'm sure very few women would desire either a foot-long snake or a micro pee pee!

Or am I wrong? =O


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

ntamph said:


> In all seriousness, I don't think size matters that much to most women.


Size DOES matter: Men with collar sizes of more than 16 inches are flops in the bedroom, say scientists


----------



## CouldItBeSo (Mar 11, 2013)

Code-Welder said:


> * "I have also been around other naked men other than a gym shower and the average seems to be correct." *
> 
> Perhaps you should read more clearly, it was not in a shower, it was when I was on 2 tours in Vietnam and about 20+ men from our battalion went on leave to Saigon and once to Bangkok. During those times 20-30+ men drank heavy got fully or part naked with 3-5 women and were in a private room for relief in more than one way. The twirling basket was a favorite for most of the guys. When in country men were less modest than other times. As I said men come in all shapes and sizes flaccid and erect and the average is not what the OP seems to think is the norm. At least not from what I have seen in 66 years.
> 
> CouldItBeSo perhaps it is time for you to get some reading glasses?


To be honest that sounds HORRIBLE. 3-5 women and 20-30+ men? I feel sorry for those women... Were they Vietnamese? I bet they were. Did they even survive that?

Ps. perhaps it is time for you to go to a priest for a confession while you still can.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> Oh come on Anon Pink, putting aside political correctness I'm sure very few women would desire either a foot-long snake or a micro pee pee!
> 
> Or am I wrong? =O


You are not wrong. But the vast majority of men have neither so the vast majority of women are quite pleased with what their man brings to the table.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> You are not wrong. But the vast majority of men have neither so the vast majority of women are quite pleased with what their man brings to the table.


My STBW has had a quite a few partners, and I know I am not the largest, nor am I the smallest. We never really went into details discussing it, but yeah, I know that.

I am as average as they come in just about every way when it comes to my penis and it has never really bothered me. I think a lot of that is the three women I have been with have never said anything remotely derogatory, nor made any kind of negative deal about it. On the contrary, my performance has always been praised.

My STBW in particular has expressed her pleasure quite a lot. Her first PIV orgasms, orgasms she had written off as not being wired to have, were had with me. Just the other night, she commented that I have been able to find places in her that she never even knew existed.

She has stated that yes indeed, size does matter but not so much bigger is better or smaller is worse, but it matters if the size is just right.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

samyeagar said:


> She has stated that yes indeed, size does matter but not so much bigger is better or smaller is worse, but it matters if the size is just right.


I was going to chime in with those words, pretty much exactly, but you beat me to it.

I know that the majority of women out there would prefer the feeling of fullness which is equated with a thicker penis. Length is where we guys get it wrong. Anything within the average length can and does work just fine (technique aside!). Even a 4 inch penis that has a 7" girth to it can and would be fine, I would imagine.

But again, it's all based upon the size of the vagina as to what feels "full" in there. Just as we men would have a preference for a tighter vagina, women will have a preference for a tighter fit as well.

However, we men can still have great sex with a woman who does not have a tight vagina, and women can have great sex with a man who does not "fill her up".

I have been with women who have super tight vaginas, and women who have had larger than average vaginas. Though the feeling of a tight one is definitely better, I am quite happy with a larger, looser one as well. I bet most women who have had some experience with different sizes would "prefer" the ones that fill them up more (and then attach it to their husbands who may be on the smaller OR bigger side, then let the fireworks fly!). But 99% of us fall into the category of "it works just fine", so there's really nothing to worry about. Have a small penis? Marry a petite woman. Always getting dumped for having a huge penis? Narrow your dating pool to amazon women! The odds that it'll fit just right just increased 10-fold!


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

On the topic of tighter vaginas - I think the vagina tends to sync up with the penis over time. At least this has been my experience. It kind of grabs on to what it wants. IME, there's no reason to believe that a man whose GF/W has been with larger men will find him noticeably smaller once a little time has passed. YVMV, of course.


----------



## Code-Welder (Dec 17, 2012)

CouldItBeSo said:


> To be honest that sounds HORRIBLE. 3-5 women and 20-30+ men? I feel sorry for those women... Were they Vietnamese? I bet they were. Did they even survive that?
> 
> Ps. perhaps it is time for you to go to a priest for a confession while you still can.


I am not catholic and have no plans on confession. 

Yes most of the ladies were Vietnamese, some in Thailand were Anglo and Asian. You did not find a whole lot of other women in Vietnam that were not Vietnamese. It is clear you do not know what is was like in country.

Oh I know the ladies had a good time, they all enjoyed themselves. It was a great stress relief for all and the ladies were paid very well. They liked Americans and always invited us back. No one prevented them from leaving. If fact they seems very enthusiastic in what was going on and enjoying the party.

Gross, maybe to you, for us it was a nice relief from the reality of the war. I know the ladies were very appreciative of the men. Many of the ladies kept in contact up and till the fall of Saigon.


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

I have seen many (flaccid) penises in a professional capacity. "Smaller" size is much more common than I had been led to believe. I fully endorse the reported average of 5-6".


----------



## DvlsAdvc8 (Feb 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> Funny, mr pink never felt that his penis was large, but just average. In the locker room, looking at other penises also not aroused, I guess a guy thinks he's average.
> 
> But his balls are huge! We look at porn and I always point out how small the guys balls are. I can't see any material advantage or disadvantage to having big balls or small balls...sperm are microscopic anyway!


This is all true. Most guys think they're lower on the bell curve than they are. Insecurity I guess. In the locker room, they all look the same to me, minus a couple likely growers and a couple likely show-ers. I'm not wowing or disappointing anyone with my size, so its not something I worry about. Honestly, I think guys have MORE insecurity about it today than men in the past due to less naked locker room experience and more exposure to porn.

Ive thought that same thing about porn guys balls. lol Honestly, as a motorcycle racer in leathers, and a mountain biker, I wouldn't mind if mine were smaller than they are. I'd be a hell of a lot more comfortable.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

My wife always said that providing they weren't tiny down there she was more interested in staying power and technique than size.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

In all seriousness, if you're concerned about the size of your penis and you're overweight, getting into a good diet and exercise program will actually increase your length and girth. No tricks and 100% serious. Losing the belly fat will ultimately result in fat loss around the base of the penis. Since we have about roughly 2" of the penis inside of us, the reduced fat pad will allow more to actually be exposed. Also, the improved blood flow will give you fuller erections - which should help with girth. I've noticed these side effects as I've been losing weight.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> In all seriousness, if you're concerned about the size of your penis and you're overweight, getting into a good diet and exercise program will actually increase your length and girth. No tricks and 100% serious. Losing the belly fat will ultimately result in fat loss around the base of the penis. Since we have about roughly 2" of the penis inside of us, the reduced fat pad will allow more to actually be exposed. Also, the improved blood flow will give you fuller erections - which should help with girth. I've noticed these side effects as I've been losing weight.


QFT


----------

